# Interesting read: serious dog food study



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I received this on Facebook it was interesting so I am sharing it. 
http://www.reviews.com/dog-food/


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I read this yesterday, and thought of posting it. 
I found it had a lot of good information, even if I don't agree with it 100 percent. But I don't think we will ever have owners agree on what's best to feed a dog.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

TR I totally agree with you, Thanks for putting my own thoughts into words.


----------

